# Favorite Channel Cat Bait



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

To all those catfish fisherman what is your favorite channel cat bait!
Mines is cut bait; bluegill to be precise.:fishy:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

SURESHOT CATFISH BAIT!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Chicken livers
Shad
Worms


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Anything that stinks.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

chad
liver
worms


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

HEADSHAKER said:


> Chicken livers
> Shad
> Worms


I'd never tried shad before fishing for catfish.
Do i buy the ones in walmart that are already dead or fresh shad??:help:


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

My homemade cheese bait. When you absolutely, positively have to have the BEST.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i like the big ole (and i mean big) yellow grasshoper we use to fill up 32 oz coke bottles in the morning by spotlighting them . with all the pesticides theese days your lucky to find a half dozen.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

amazon said:


> My homemade cheese bait. When you absolutely, positively have to have the BEST.


I think homeade baits are always the best, you just have to know how to make them!


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

Dead stinky crawfish. Peel the tail like you're gonna eat it and put it on a hook.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bassaholic said:


> Dead stinky crawfish. Peel the tail like you're gonna eat it and put it on a hook.


Nothing beats a dead stinky crawfish!!:rotfl:


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

Chicken hearts and/or worms


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Most of my fishing is in lake Conroe, 50-60 count shrimp.

I switch to native live bait in my ponds. (whatever the cast net brings in)


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

CMAN322 said:


> I'd never tried shad before fishing for catfish.
> Do i buy the ones in walmart that are already dead or fresh shad??:help:


Not 100% sure but pretty sure they are speaking of fresh shad they catch in a cast net. I haven't done this before because I am all thumbs with a cast net. Many folks swear by it.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

SHAD. WE CALL THEM BUTTON SHAD, THEY ARE ABOUT 2 INCHES LONG AND YOU CATCH THEM ON THE BOAT RAMP OR BULKHEAD AT DAYLITE


----------



## edward361 (Jun 10, 2007)

Big Marv's
Secret 7


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Hellgramites, chicken livers, Mr Whiskers stink bait.


----------



## DeepThoughts (May 20, 2009)

Ditto on the shad....works good for all catfish. I have had luck in the past with chicken livers but find them a little messy. Not much of a problem if you're catching though.
As far as catching shad, get a cast net, watch a few Youtube videos on how to throw one, and then go out and practice until you get it down. I still duff a cast now and then and I have been thowing one for years. I find it the best way to get live bait.
Just get one and try it....doesn't matter how pretty it looks as long as you catch bait.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*This post is worthless, because....*

they no longer make it like they used to. But Danny King bloodbait was in my mind the utltimate Channel cat bait. Not much on blues or flatheads, but a killer on channels. The quality went down a year or so ago, company sold, and now different and not so good!

When catching channels, we would try other baits, worms, shrimp, gizzards, cut fresh shad...but Danny King would outfish them all, except in one instance.

In the Spring, when channels were shallow and on rocks or rip rap, worms would be the killer bait. Another odd thing...worms fished on a single hook, would out fish a worm on a treble about 3 to 1 ( not more bites, but more hook ups per bites). Doesn't make sense, but happened too often to discount. Maybe could get the flat single hook all the way in their little mouth better, as opposed to a more big around treble?

Guess I will have to look up that addy on sureshot that everyone likes.

Later
R3F


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Stick-It


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the fresh shad also...But this ole guy showed me that chicken thighs soaked in cherry coolaid works very well and doesn't leave you stinkin...


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

chicken gizzards but there is a trick to it


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

on a trotline at Rayburn ZOTE SOaP!!!!!!!!! on rod and reel night crawlers or catapla worms


----------



## da fillthy hoe (Nov 13, 2008)

Old swordfish steaks cut into chunks (real stringy) amberjack and ling tails the last bit of the fillet off the skin its usually to stringy and tough cut into good size cubes on a khale hook. MO BETTA BAIT!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

They're tough to find, but freshwater clams = automatic catfish


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

April + Bulkhead + Shad = Channel Cat Limit


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

When I was a kid, my daddy and pops would stop by the slaughter house on the way to livingston. They'd get a 5 gallon bucket filled with blood, Add some gellaton and in a day, we had nasty smelling blood bait. Trot line treble hooks full of fish every time we would check it. All I know is I got sick of cleaning fish and we had a full size trash can in the boat to carry the fish


----------



## jasonwb (Sep 1, 2009)

Good Ole' Chicken Livers.....


----------



## mcdodge (Aug 30, 2009)

the blood bait has always worked but I can't find it any more...packing house seem to 
be selling it some where..has anyone used or know where to find the spay on blood...was on another site and they where talking about it but they wouldn't give any info...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

For channels, live little gray crawfish. For yellows, live shad or bream. For blues, left over wipe raggs from an oil change; pieces from an old used igloo ice chest; chunks off of a red hard hat; pieces of old tennis shoe from your teenage boy,,,,,,well maybe the shoe thing is too stinky.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

mcdodge said:


> the blood bait has always worked but I can't find it any more...packing house seem to
> be selling it some where..has anyone used or know where to find the spay on blood...was on another site and they where talking about it but they wouldn't give any info...


My dad would call this packing house that was on the way to Livingston, we would stop in with a 5 gallon bucket, They'd fill it up. Seems as if, he'd add some kind of jello mix to get the blood to congeal better. After a day or two home made blood bait. We used treble hooks and carefully lowered the trot line


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Catalpa worms, grandparents had about half a dozen catalpa trees in their back yard and we would get about 20 or so worms from 'em hit the lake. DY-NO-MITE! channels and blues ate 'em up. Sawyer worms (pine bark beetles?)- the ones just under the bark of a dead pine that you can hear before you peel it back- are awesome too!


----------



## bobby n (Jul 31, 2007)

kim e cooper said:


> SURESHOT CATFISH BAIT!


 x 2 in fayette


----------

